# "Not enough storage is available to process this command"



## jersey (Mar 9, 2012)

I have the powerpivot connected to sql server. I ran a simple query with 1000 roews. It imported fine but when I hit next it gave me "Not enough storage is available to process this command"

PLEASE HELP ME,

Thank you.
Cindy


----------



## buclao (Mar 9, 2012)

Cindy,
what version of powerpivot are you using? how much of ram do you and what's your windows version?

Have you tried importing just 1 of the tables from your database or some other tests?


----------



## jersey (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi -It isnt much space. around 300 rows. this sucks. Thanks anyway, Cindy


----------

